# Todays hunt



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Well,

I made it out this morning. A tad late but ended up with 6 birds. The weather sure did not live up to what they said it would be like. Not very windy and no rain or snow! What a bummer. I moved my set up 3 times to get these 6 birds. I walked away with out a limit but it was not for trying! I missed a few I should of had! Sure was a fun morning! Here are a few pics I took today. Good luck to you all!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

nice hunt,, interesting final pic,, the line up


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah, I thought I would mix it up a bit!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job Chad glad you got out and killed some birds.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

kill more hens next time


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Glad you got some!! I saw that Bald Eagle on the way back in also, I started to pull over and put the zoom on him as well. couldn't get my foot to move to hit the break cause it was frozen so i just coasted past.
Did it seem to you that the birds left in front of the storm (that still hasn't hit)?


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Stable, 

I take whatever I can get! They all taste the same. Hopefully someday I can get to where I can kill all drakes. I don't really try for hens, sometimes that is all that seem to want to fall. I enjoy them all!

Hog,

I saw a ton of Pintails and Gadwalls. I have not been out for a week or two so it is hard to compare but the birds were not constantly flying like I had hoped. Maybe they have moved out a bit but the pinnies and gaddy's have stayed!


----------



## springbowhunt (Sep 15, 2008)

That is awesome! We still need to get out. Would Monday work for you? I will pull the boat to whatever location you want.
Way to go!!!
Mike / Bowhunt


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Mike,

I work Sunday and Monday but I am anxiously awaiting our trip! Can't wait! Hope your trip went well!


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

looks like a good morning! considering the false forcast.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

silentstalker said:


> Stable,
> 
> I take whatever I can get! They all taste the same. Hopefully someday I can get to where I can kill all drakes. I don't really try for hens, sometimes that is all that seem to want to fall. I enjoy them all!
> 
> ...


yeah the hens taste just as good!! That is why the have limits!! I think the whole shoot only drake guys just get an ego kick out of it. I don't think it matters. I shoot drakes cause they look better!!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

While I agree with 90% of the previous post, there is something to be said for letting hens go to breed more ducks. 

BTW-nice shoot! I'm headed out in the morning and hope to do half as good as you did today.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

it's a conservation thing...not an ego thing...I used to shoot whatever too.........when I was 12...


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

When I grow up I want to be just like you!! 

Actually, I suppose I wouldn't. Not too cool to hack on a guys kill. If you don't like it, don't look at it. I understand conservation. Like I said, I don't try to kill all hens, some days that is just how it goes and I don't mind it one bit.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I was just giving you a hard time...relax duder...


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Okay, no harm no foul!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

stablebuck said:


> it's a conservation thing...not an ego thing...I used to shoot whatever too.........when I was 12...


If a flock flies over I pick out the drakes, if a lone hen comes in I'm bagging her!!


----------



## Me and Annie (Mar 3, 2008)

I hate to admit it but I can't decide what kind of duck the second one is? Can someone enlighten me?


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

the hen bluebill or the hen gadwall?


----------



## Me and Annie (Mar 3, 2008)

The scaup. I have killed a few drakes but not a hen and just was not sure if that was what it was. Thanks for the id.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Hen GREATER Scaup, just to be precise, the white speculum on the wing goes all the way out to the tip. On a lesser it only goes halfway or so. 
Just so you know. :wink:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

for all you "drake only" shooters,, how do you tell the difference on geese??? when I can shoot drakes I do, when its slow I will take hens.. food is food


----------



## spiraleyes (Nov 25, 2007)

And how do you tell the difference on Gadwalls in flight?

I find it ironic that we as hunters go out and SHOOT and KILL birds, but some of the guys that focus on only one gender wear an ego crown. LOL

If it's all about conservation, buy a camera and a big A** lens and take pictures of the birds instead of killing them! :lol:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

it's called self-improvement...some people like to challenge themselves constantly...others not so much...shoot as many hens as you want...it'll just make me shooting drakes only easier...at the end of the day I'm not gonna lose any sleep over your hen to drake kill ratio...obviously it's kind of difficult to tell the difference with geese so I guess you can hang your convincing yourself at the end of the day on that point


----------



## mccune_70 (Aug 18, 2009)

what kind of duck is that in the third picture?


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Hen Greater Scaup/Bluebill


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

spiraleyes said:


> And how do you tell the difference on Gadwalls in flight?
> 
> I find it ironic that we as hunters go out and SHOOT and KILL birds, but some of the guys that focus on only one gender wear an ego crown. LOL
> 
> If it's all about conservation, buy a camera and a big A** lens and take pictures of the birds instead of killing them! :lol:


Telling drake gadwalls in flight isn't as hard as you would think. It's a size thing, and then it's a contrast thing after that. If you really want a challenge try and tell Bluebills from Ringnecks after the bluebill season is closed. (speaking of Bluebills I have to disagree with your "Greater" conclusion, I think it's a Lesser. The white speculum on greaters goes all the way to the tip, besides Greaters are HUGE, as big as Mallards and Redheads.)

Shoot what you like as long as it's legal and leave the rest to thiers. I like shooting drakes becasue it makes a better picutre, that's all. Three is room in this one fore everybody guys, let a sleeping dog lie.

Later,
Kev


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

OKAY kev, I will have to prove to you that I know what I am talking about, though anyone who has ever hunted ducks with me knows better than to argue with me about what kind if bird is IN THE HAND. In the air, maybe not so much, but once it is THAT close, I have only been wrong ONCE in the last several years. hehe :mrgreen:

This is the bird HE shot:


silentstalker said:


>


Here is a Greater Drake and Hen.
[attachment=3:131mlo2w]Greater Scaup.JPG[/attachment:131mlo2w]
And Wings
[attachment=2:131mlo2w]Greater Wing.JPG[/attachment:131mlo2w]

And Lesser Drake
[attachment=1:131mlo2w]lesser scaup.JPG[/attachment:131mlo2w]
And Hen
[attachment=0:131mlo2w]lesser scaup hen.JPG[/attachment:131mlo2w]

Any more arguments? :twisted:


----------



## Bhuntin (Sep 8, 2007)

Just for clarification--how does not shooting hens help in conservation? Ducks pair up each spring, unlike pheasants and other animals they are monogamous. So if there are 50 drakes and 100 hens--you still only get 50 pairs to mate. My guess like most animals, hunters are not the limiting factor--rather habitat, predators, water, weather. Water in Canada and the praire regions is more important than hens shot legally. If not why wouldn't they allow you to shoot drake cans or other species that are hurting if hens were the limiting factor?? Just my .03.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

on average there are more males in this world across all species...it's better to have too many females than too many males...go to any farm or duck pond and you will always count more males than females...whether it's calves or dogs or cats or birds...
So if there are plenty of females then you know that as many as can match up will reproduce...but I have yet to see a male animal produce any offspring...


----------

